# TEX strikes again



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I was thrilled to pick up a couple birds that brother Gardner memorialized for me today. He did a swan that I posted on the waterfowl forum and this beautiful Chukar. Again Darrens work was top notch and he really listened to my wants for these mounts and nailed them. This Chukar was mounted with the idea that I could add a flying bird to the mount when I'm able to shoot another large bird that doesn't get hammered by the killing process. Here's to finding that bird this year.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very lifelike and nice...but it still looks like a dog to me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen Darren's work when Lisa and I have flown down to the Expos. He does top-notch work and he's a nice guy! It must be nice having a brother that does taxidermy (ie cheap!) :mrgreen:.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

By the way, there ain't no picture in your post but if I know your brother's work, it looks awesome.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know what happened to the picture I previously uploaded. It was there as I looked at the post right after I submitted it. WEIRD!!! I'm gonna try to put it back up.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

He's not my actual brother, I was making a light hearted wise crack using a term often used by members of the prominent local faith. Nothing cheap for me with these pieces.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> He's not my actual brother, I was making a light hearted wise crack using a term often used by members of the prominent local faith. Nothing cheap for me with these pieces.


Ah, I see. I didn't catch that. I'm renting my home in Perry, Utah to a Mormon couple. Good people.

Figure that picture thing out. I'd like to see how it turned out.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I can see it there with the original post. But here it is again. Im doing this all on my phone and can't get the photo to load upright though.


----------

